# [SOLVED] error message while installing sis 315 integarted video card ? please help ?



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

I have this msi 651m combo motherboard with SIS 315 integrated video card in it..so i tried to download necessary drivers for my video card from this link but its showing up error message 

"set up program cannot find suitable drivers , so cannot continue " 

here is the link where i tried 
http://www.sis.com/download/download_step2.php?id=155837&country=Canada&Image791.x=64&Image791.y=11

if this doest work for some reason please try from this link and select sis315 series for windows XP
http://www.sis.com/download/

please let me know if there is anything wrong with my intergrated video card ? 
thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: error message while installing sis 315 integarted video card ? please help ?*

Try the Drivers below

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=1&prod_no=539

Look like that board actually uses the SIS 650 integrated chip


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: error message while installing sis 315 integarted video card ? please help ?*

Thanks for ur reply man !! but sorry it did't work .. its not the right drivers too.. do u have any other ideas i can try ??


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: error message while installing sis 315 integarted video card ? please help ?*

You are using the integrated graphics right and not an installed card?

Look in Device Manager and got to the properties of the device and post the 

Hardware Id.


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: error message while installing sis 315 integarted video card ? please help ?*

please find the attachement for hardware ID


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: error message while installing sis 315 integarted video card ? please help ?*

Try the driver below.

http://www.sis.com/download/download_step1.php?id=155931


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: error message while installing sis 315 integarted video card ? please help ?*

i have scanned my computer with belarc and cpuz. I found my mainboard is Seanix MS-6769. if that could help


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: error message while installing sis 315 integarted video card ? please help ?*

Thanks for that SIS link , buddy but i have tried this link already but did't work. i just posted my mainboard type if that could help


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: error message while installing sis 315 integarted video card ? please help ?*

its even not working with new video cards in PCI slot .....
i have tried Nvidia 32mb and Nvidia 64mb PCI slot video card. when i insert VGA cable to old VGA port it shows that my system is detecting both of these cards under display. But when i insert VGA cable in these cards i dont see any display at all. Do u think it has to do something with my motherboard? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: error message while installing sis 315 integarted video card ? please help ?*

I have tried to change resolution from my integrated video card from 800x600 pixels to 1024x768 pixels .. now i can see desktop on my display when i attached VGA cable to my NVidia card but no icons or shortcut on it ..just the desktop .. does it ring any bell ???


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: error message while installing sis 315 integarted video card ? please help ?*

thanks for your help makinu1der2 ... yah i was able to get VGA drivers from seanix support website. they asked me for a serial number to start the download which i got from back of my PC ...i got the right drivers from there ..
Anyways ur help is much appreciated ..thanks again .. I will mark this thread as solved ..


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Glad you were able to get it resolved.


----------

